# Preserving Pecans



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

I have tons of pecans I know I can freeze them & even can them but is there a way to vacuum seal them? How long will they last on the shelf this way? If I do vacuum seal them will putting an oxygen pack help?

Thanks! 

Sam


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If they are still in the shell, just keep them in a cool place with medium humidity. The pecan grower I get mine from keeps them at 35 degrees with no loss of flavour or nutrients. If already shelled, then vacuum pack them to stop them from going rancid. Not sure about the O2 pak, but it probably wouldn't hurt. The Texas pecan crop was pretty much toast this year. Wish I had enough to worry about keeping long term.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

We had tons this yr in fact they R still falling from the trees. Thought it was just from the canal running all summer long but people not near the canal still produced too. 

Thanks for the info will try it.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have read somwhere about putting shelled nuts in a canning jar (with lid )in the oven BUT i can't recall the temp or time maybe someone can help with this method


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David brought in over 400 lbs of black walnuts last fall, cleaning and drying them.

We shelled some and placed in the oven to "slowly" dry out....this was not wise because it changed their taste. At the present time we simply have them stored in a cool area of the house, shelling them as needed.


----------

